# FR: Ça fait longtemps que je (n')ai (pas) vu ce film.



## lachryma

Ok, this may be a silly question... but the expression 'ça fait longtemps'... can it be used in both positive and negative contexts? That is, if I'm trying to say "It's been a while since I saw that movie", which one of these (if either) would be correct?

Ça fait longtemps que j'ai vu ce film.

Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas vu ce film.

Is it imperitive that this be in the passé composé- I'm confusing myself.

Thank you for entertaining my silly notions!


----------



## wildan1

lachryma said:


> Ça fait longtemps depuis que j'ai vu ce film. - It's been a long time since I saw that movie
> 
> Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas vu ce film. - I haven't seen that movie in a long time


 
One small addition is all that is needed, in my opinion. But the two sentences differ slightly in meaning.


----------



## lachryma

ahhh... that sounds better. Duh. Thanks!


----------



## Micia93

Sorry Wildan, I must disagree :
I think the correct sentence is : "ça fait longtemps que j'ai vu ce film"
lots of people use the negative, but they shouldn't
also :
"ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vu" is wrong
one should say : "ça fait longtemps que je l'ai vu"


----------



## Camis12

Is that right?  I've never heard it like that!


----------



## Micia93

well, that's the rule anyway, or this is what I've been taught   :=)


----------



## Micia93

je pourrais rajouter pour être plus explicite :
"ca fait longtemps que j'ai vu ce film = "j'ai vu ce film il y a longtemps"
mais si on dit :
"je n'ai pas vu ce film depuis longtemps", la question devrait être : "ça fait depuis longtemps que je n'ai pas vu ce film", mais on ne le dit pas, car trop lourd


----------



## wildan1

Micia93 said:


> je pourrais rajouter pour être plus explicite :
> "ca fait longtemps que j'ai vu ce film = "j'ai vu ce film il y a longtemps"
> mais si on dit :
> "je n'ai pas vu ce film depuis longtemps", la question devrait être : "ça fait depuis longtemps que je n'ai pas vu ce film", mais on ne le dit pas, car trop lourd


 
Mais la nuance que je voulais suggérer est que _ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas vu ce film_ pourrait se dire par quelqu'un qui apprécie les bons films et regarde les classiques régulièrement, mais il dit qu'il n'a pas regardé celui en question depuis longtemps...


----------



## Micia93

oui pourquoi pas ?
mais franchement, je ne crois pas qu'il existe une nuance aussi subtile que cela en français ! 
ceci dit, je me plaçais uniquement sur le plan de la grammaire


----------



## thehawthorns33

Je viens d'écrire un message et je pensais que je me suis trompé quand j'ai écrit:

Ca fait longtemps que j'ai postulé, mais je n'ai rien entendu

Does this work or not?  Should it be 'Il y a longtemps..." or do both work here?


----------



## Micia93

"ca fait longtemps" is very similar to "il y a longtemps"

Welcome by the way !


----------



## thehawthorns33

Thanks for the response and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## JWHarding

thehawthorns33 said:


> Ca fait longtemps que j'ai postulé, mais je n'ai rien entendu



"Ca fait longtemps/il y à longtemps" is correct, but for the second part I'd suggest "mais je n'ai pas eu/reçu de réponse" if you mean you haven't yet received the result of your application.


----------



## Aristide

_"Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas vu ce film."_

Moi je dirais plutôt: ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas *revu *ce film.

Mais pour une personne, on dit bien: ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas *vu*.


----------



## Micia93

théoriquement, il faut dire : "il y a longtemps que je *l'ai vu*" (= je l'ai vu il y a longtemps), mais tout le monde emploie la négation, je ne sais pas pourquoi !


----------

